# Would you buy a 2 year extended warranty?



## NancyB24 (Feb 22, 2009)

I will be ordering my new kindle 2 this week and wanted to know if I should also order the 2 year extended warranty. Can anyone help me with some advice. Thanks


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I did, I'm paranoid of dropping it and the warranty covers one accidental replacement.  It also covers the battery for the full two years, and since this is not a user replaceable battery I thought it was probably a good idea.  There are also a lot of people that swear by the square warranty and others here could tell you more about that.

I hope you find what you need and can order your Kindle soon.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

there are many kindle owners here who carry the kindle with them where ever they are going. I do this too. the exposes the kindle to the hazards of travel. It is an expensive devise. I did purchase a Warranty but I went with Square trade 3 year plan with extra accident handling. search the kindle boards for that there was a discount code posted. I am hoping it works allright I have never used them before. others went with the 2 year from amazon where they received the device. others said they did nothing and accepted the year it comes with.
Sylvia


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> I did, I'm paranoid of dropping it and the warranty covers one accidental replacement. It also covers the battery for the full two years, and since this is not a user replaceable battery I thought it was probably a good idea. There are also a lot of people that swear by the square warranty and others here could tell you more about that.
> 
> I hope you find what you need and can order your Kindle soon.


Be careful about the battery thing. I contacted Service Net directly, and they said the battery would NOT be covered. They said:


> As batteries are considered a consumable item we would not be able to cover the cost of replacement.


.

I know it's been bandied about on the Amazon forums that it's included, but I tend to go with the insurer itself for what I'll believe.

That made up my decision for me. I'm getting a good cover (and a padded sleeve as well for travel), and I'll consider that my damage "warranty." Not perfect, but for the cost of the warranty, I'm happy to self insure.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I am still on the fence about this, but I'm a little on the clumsy side so I will probably end up getting the warranty for extra peace of mind. If you do a search for warranty there have been a few threads about this topic... hopefully you can find the information you are looking for.

EDIT: Bought the warranty.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I just checked the terms for Service Net Solutions (the company that runs the 2 year amazon warranty) and according to their terms and services (if I read it right) they extend all the same terms of the manufacturer(amazon) to a second year. this would include the 1 year of battery coverage amazon gives you at purchase and is not to be confused with their one time only accidental mishandling coverage.


If I read it correctly.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I convinced my friend to get it. I think it's worth it.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm going to get the 2-year warranty, although I haven't purchased it yet.  Don't we have some time after shipping (30 days?) to purchase the warranty?  I better get on it soon.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I still haven't purchased the Extended Warranty yet and am wondering if any of the other warranty services (Square Trade, for example) offer insurance against lost or stolen Kindles?

I've heard a lot of people refer to protection offered by my credit card company, but I'm not sure how (easily) that would work and in what way I'm protected.  I'll have to call the credit card company, but would love to hear from someone who knows what type of protection a credit card company might afford.  Replacements only?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Libro, I really don't think any of the warranty services offer insurance against lost or stolen Kindles. They're pretty much for mechanical issues (or damage if you get the damage coverage on the Square Trade)

Only your credit card company can tell you whether or not you have extended warranty coverage with them. Many offer an additional year of warranty protection, but you'll have to ask them.

I personally purchased the Square Trade warranty (3 years with accidental damage..for $52.49) It was the best solution for my needs. It covers the battery, it covers it if my son throws it in the toilet. It covers it if the cat knocks water over onto it. It covers it if that 5-way controller breaks 2.5 years down the line.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No, at $44, you really can't go wrong. I suppose I could cancel what I have and re-purchase it using the lower price..I'm just trying to decide if it's worth the effort for $8...then again, it is the price of a book.

You're allowed to cancel the warranty within the first 60 days.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's why you buy the new warranty first, and THEN cancel 

I can't imagine paying $65 for the Amazon 2-year warranty that only covers one accidental claim and nobody is sure if the batteries are covered or not. I guess just because it's Amazon? I don't know.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Trekker said:


> True...when I got my K2 Square Trade warranty, I specifically asked about battery replacement and they told me that since it's not user replaceable, it would be covered under their warranty.


It sounds good but I'm just not sure. I have zero experience with Square Trade.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Hmmm...I guess you could do that since they don't ask for a serial number.


It worked


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It worked


I just did it too, and it worked. I bought it tonight and could not get any of the coupon codes I had found to work. Husband said it was still a good deal at 74.99.

*Immediately* after I bought it I found this thread with the FAMILY code, you just saved me lots of $$.

Thanks!


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info.  I purchased too with the discount code.  $44 can't be beat for 3 yrs of warranty.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, I did some research and comparison shopping and decided Square Trade was the best way to go.  So I got the 3 year coverage plus accident coverage (w/ $50 deductible) for $45.  Yay!!  So much good info on Kindleboard!!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

kari said:


> Okay, I did some research and comparison shopping and decided Square Trade was the best way to go. So I got the 3 year coverage plus accident coverage (w/ $50 deductible) for $45. Yay!! So much good info on Kindleboard!!!


Great find. And yes, this board is amazing. BTW, my friend did end up getting the Amazon warranty. I'm glad he did, him and his butterfingers will need it.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Where do you get info on the square trade warranty?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

dwaszak said:


> Where do you get info on the square trade warranty?


www.squaretrade.com


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Please keep in mind everyone that with the Amazon warranty, you are paying $65 for ONE year of coverage, not two. The warranty exends Amazon's (free) one year warranty by another year. It does not seem to be a good value.

This post has alot of information on the +/- of the square trader warranty:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3374.0.html

I think I am going with Square Trader or just sticking with the free warranty that my credit card offers. My credit card does not offer accidental damage though.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Be careful with Square Trade.  Apparently they go by the date you ORDERED your Kindle, not by the date paid for or received.  It has to be purchased within 30 days of the date ordered as that is what Amazon puts on your receipt.  I'm just barely in the 30 days....in fact it ends today and I used the date I paid for it instead of the order date so I'm trying to get this straight fast.  Just wanted to give you guys a heads-up.  If they are this particular on dates, I'm already leery of how they will be with claims.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I purchased the square trade warranty w/ ADH as well.  It seemed like the best deal.  Oh, and you can use the "family" code multiple times.  I just used it again for my new laptop and got the 40% off.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a question I just got off the phone with Square trade and they quoted me a price of 49.99 for 3 years and then the 25 for accidental when I asked about the discount he told me that was only for people who had a previous  policy with them.  Is this true?  Hope someone can help out before I shell out the $75 for it.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

scrappergirl said:


> I have a question I just got off the phone with Square trade and they quoted me a price of 49.99 for 3 years and then the 25 for accidental when I asked about the discount he told me that was only for people who had a previous policy with them. Is this true? Hope someone can help out before I shell out the $75 for it.


No it's not true. Order online and use the code!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I think it has worked for people using it online.

regarding the dates... The invoice has Ship Date and that is what I will be using for my warranty start date.  THat is when I actually purchased the kindle.  I believe someone else already asked square trader about this and it was OK.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

scrappergirl said:


> I have a question I just got off the phone with Square trade and they quoted me a price of 49.99 for 3 years and then the 25 for accidental when I asked about the discount he told me that was only for people who had a previous policy with them. Is this true? Hope someone can help out before I shell out the $75 for it.


Do it online if you can. I had never purchased with them before and was able to use the "family" code. I got the 3 yr w/ ADH and it was $45.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

They told me I couldn't log in online unless I had been a previous customer.  I thought that was fishy as most companies that had online you could do them.  I went to the site but didn't see where you could find a place for new customers.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

k_reader,

I would think that the day it shipped would be the day of purchase, since the charge would not have gone through on our credit cards until it was shipped.  Would you agree?  I ordered mine 01/22, but it shipped 02/22 and I received it today.  Charge went through 02/22.

Any other people with thoughts on this?


Juanita


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your help, I got online and found the place to do it.  Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I used my date of purchase with my K 2 and had my Square Trade policy before receiving my Kindle. With my Klassic I purchased about 2 or 3 weeks after receiving.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Square Trade and was told they use the date that Amazon puts on the receipt -- and that is the order date.  You do need to fax a copy of the receipt for their records.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Square Trade.  If something happens to your Kindle, what do you do?  What is their process?  Are you without a Kindle in the meantime?  

Also, I'm assuming Square Trade and others don't cover for loss or theft?  We have homeowners, but the Kindle costs less than the deductible.

Thanks for any help you can provide.  I want to get on this before I forget!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> I'm not familiar with Square Trade. If something happens to your Kindle, what do you do? What is their process? Are you without a Kindle in the meantime?
> 
> Also, I'm assuming Square Trade and others don't cover for loss or theft? We have homeowners, but the Kindle costs less than the deductible.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide. I want to get on this before I forget!


Go to their website and all this is covered there. squaretrade.com You purchase AHD which covers theft, loss, drop it and break screen, etc. you file a claim just like with any other insurance. Really quicker and you will understand more if you read than me attempting to explain.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you guys just enter "other electronics" or did you find something that said Kindle?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Did you guys just enter "other electronics" or did you find something that said Kindle?


I entered other electronics and then went in today when I transferred my K 1 to the new owner and changed the name to Kindle 2.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!  All protected and stuff now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great, nothing like peace of mind!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, I just got off the phone from yet another person from Square Trade.  The deal is you have to fax your receipt after purchasing the warranty, and the date on the receipt is the date they go by for coverage.  With Amazon, that is the date the item was ordered, NOT the day it shipped.  If it's been over 30 days since that date, you cannot get ADH.  Long story short, one person from there misled me terribly and it almost cost me the ADH coverage, but it all worked out and I actually got a better deal in the end for all my troubles.  Whew. 

Better to talk to someone upfront and make sure you're getting the coverage than to put in the wrong date and expect they will cover it as that most likely will not happen and you will have paid for nothing.  I put in the date I was charged for the Kindle and had I not straightened it out, I would not have had the ADH coverage I thought I did.  Not sure about the other coverage and the deadline on getting that...I'm assuming you have more than 30 days for basic coverage but I don't know how long.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you Kari.  I had already put in my order for the square trader warranty when I saw this post.  I ordered Dec. 27th.  THIS MAKES NO SENSE TO ME.... since I did not PURCHASE the kindle until Feb. 23rd.  I will fax over the receipt and see what they say.  If they reject my ADH coverage, I will CANCEL with Square Trader.  This is s a really stupid policy since the fine print says "when you purchase" the product.  Again, I did not purchase until I paid. The amazon invoice CLEARLY says Shipped on 2/23/2009.  I can also give the my credit Card confirmation with that date.  I will update later when I fax over my invoice and hear back from them.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

k_reader said:


> Thank you Kari. I had already put in my order for the square trader warranty when I saw this post. I ordered Dec. 27th. THIS MAKES NO SENSE TO ME.... since I did not PURCHASE the kindle until Feb. 23rd. I will fax over the receipt and see what they say. If they reject my ADH coverage, I will CANCEL with Square Trader. This is s a really stupid policy since the fine print says "when you purchase" the product. Again, I did not purchase until I paid. The amazon invoice CLEARLY says Shipped on 2/23/2009. I can also give the my credit Card confirmation with that date. I will update later when I fax over my invoice and hear back from them.


Let me know what they say. I went around and around with 2 different people on it b/c I think it's ridiculous and told them so. Why do I need warranty coverage on a product that I don't have yet?! Makes me wonder how they will be at claim time.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I also just sent an email to Amazon CS requesting an invoice that shows PURCHASE date.  I explained to them that their current invoice shows Order Date and Ship Date, but does NOT show the actual date the item was charged to the credit card.  We'll see what they say.  I didn't tell them it was for use to purchase a competitors warranty 

I hear that square trader is quite reputable.  I think that amazon's invoice is misleading so maybe that is the real issue.


----------



## jessep28 (Feb 26, 2009)

kari said:


> Okay, I just got off the phone from yet another person from Square Trade. The deal is you have to fax your receipt after purchasing the warranty, and the date on the receipt is the date they go by for coverage. With Amazon, that is the date the item was ordered, NOT the day it shipped. If it's been over 30 days since that date, you cannot get ADH. Long story short, one person from there misled me terribly and it almost cost me the ADH coverage, but it all worked out and I actually got a better deal in the end for all my troubles. Whew.


I may be mistaken since it's been a while since I took business law in college, but a sale does not take place until title transfers to the purchaser. I think you could have made a strong case that the sale did not take place until it was shipped.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I am a corporate paralegal.  Legally it was sold the day your credit card was charged (ie day item was shipped).  The money changing hands constitutes the sale.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was told as long as you can show them the date you were charged (Credit card/bank statement will work) They'll go with that date. I had it confirmed by 2 supervisors this afternoon.

Your Order Summary page on Amazon shows the date it was shipped and estimated delivery. That along with the statement can be your proof of purchase.

Sadly, it doesn't help anybody who paid with Gift Cards because the gift card is actually charged when the order was placed. You may need Amazon's help with that one.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I was told as long as you can show them the date you were charged (Credit card/bank statement will work) They'll go with that date. I had it confirmed by 2 supervisors this afternoon.
> 
> Your Order Summary page on Amazon shows the date it was shipped and estimated delivery. That along with the statement can be your proof of purchase.
> 
> Sadly, it doesn't help anybody who paid with Gift Cards because the gift card is actually charged when the order was placed. You may need Amazon's help with that one.


Such a shame we can't all get the same story from them. I've been in touch with 3 people there today! I even offered a copy of my credit card statement showing it but they weren't interested....said it didn't matter. Oh well - mine is straight now and I'm covered from now for the next 3 years. Hopefully they will pay up if I ever have a claim. I did end up getting it super cheap so that's good....if it comes through when needed!!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

While Square Trade's coverage sounds great for the price, the stories from Customer Service are starting to scare me away.  Has anyone ever had to file a claim with them and, if so, what has been your experience?

I'm in the midst of reading their coverage.  I don't yet understand who it is that tries to fix the device.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I think for the most part they would just give you the $$ to replace it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

libro said:


> While Square Trade's coverage sounds great for the price, the stories from Customer Service are starting to scare me away. Has anyone ever had to file a claim with them and, if so, what has been your experience?
> 
> I'm in the midst of reading their coverage. I don't yet understand who it is that tries to fix the device.


I read for most claims under $500, they'll just send you the money. (Sorry, I cen't remember WHERE I read it, but it was on their website)


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I read for most claims under $500, they'll just send you the money. (Sorry, I cen't remember WHERE I read it, but it was on their website)


Thanks! I think I'll give them a call and ask. I know their site is very informative, but I'd also like to hear what their CS department is like to deal with. Sounds good!


----------

